# Brandung Eckernförde Ende Juli



## Plolo (24. Juni 2006)

Hi #h !

Bisher betrieb ich die Brandungsfischerei im Mittelmeer..jetzt will ich die Ostsee unsicher machen...

ein paar Fragen:

lohnt es sich überhaupt im Juli/August Brandungsfischen zu betreiben ? 

wer kennt an der Eckernförder Bucht mir ein paar schöne Stellen verraten ?
- ich kenne die Mole in Eckernförde

welche Fische kann ich zu dieser Zeit überlisten ?
Plattfische...aber auch Dorsche, Hornis, Heringe ??


danke für Eure Antworten...


PS: ich will meinen Wohnsitz eh in den Norden verlegen...und könnte ein paar Tips zum Angeln gebrauchen....|uhoh:


----------



## JanS (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Brandung Eckernförde Ende Juli*

probieren geht meines erachtens immer ... auch wenn gleich alle schreiben werden viel zu warm etc ... probiers doch einfach mal wenn es dunkel wird 21 - 1 Uhr ? mehr als nichtsfangen und einen schönen abend am meer kannst du nicht haben  

Grüß
Jan


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Brandung Eckernförde Ende Juli*

Die Bedenken von Jan kann ich nur teilen. Eigentlich zu warm...
Es gibt aber natürlich immer Ausnahmen.

Als Alternative vielleicht ne Kuttertour?
www.hochseeangeln-eckernfoerde.de

Oder Boot mieten und etwas weiter draussen die Wattis baden.


----------



## Plolo (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Brandung Eckernförde Ende Juli*

klar Kuttertouren sind eine Alternative,....|rolleyes 


wo kann man denn gut ein kleines Bötchen mieten ? ich kenne nur eine Stelle für 35€ pro Tag oder 220€ pro Woche....
und wie weit draussen die Wattis baden ?


kennt Ihr eine Stelle wo man mit der Brandungsangel eine tiefe Stelle erreichen kann, so dass ich trotz Sommer auch Hoffnung auf einen guten Dorsch haben kann ?



@Jan/Torsk: danke für Eure Antworten....


----------



## degl (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Brandung Eckernförde Ende Juli*

Also ich hab ende Aug.05 im Fehmarnsund gut Dorsch und Plattfisch gefangen...........vom Strand aus#6 

Also wenn die Badegäste Pause machen(abends)einfach rein midde Köders ins Wasser.
Von der Ecktownmole aus schräg nach links.weit raus is ne Fahrinne,da könnte was gehen#h 

gruß degl


----------



## Plolo (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Brandung Eckernförde Ende Juli*

jo - von der Mole holen sie immer kleine Dorsche raus...wird schon klappen !
Heringe/Hornis auch ? (zu der Zeit ?)



kennst Du andere gute Stellen in Eckernförde + Umgebung ?

Fehmarn Sund sind von dort (mit meinem Auto  ) ca. 1-2 Stunden fahrzeit...

aber ich werde dort bestimmt mal aufkreuzen...


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Brandung Eckernförde Ende Juli*



			
				Plolo schrieb:
			
		

> 35€ pro Tag oder 220€ pro Woche....
> 
> 
> @Jan/Torsk: danke für Eure Antworten....



Den kenn ich nicht wo ist der denn?

Von der Mole in die Tief Fahrrinne klar, bei Boot 
einfach mal auf die Seekarte schauen.

Von Strand aus wird schwer aber wie Du siehst gibt 
es wie gesagt auch immer Ausnahmen.


----------



## Plolo (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Brandung Eckernförde Ende Juli*

Boot ist klar - habe mir schon die Seekarten mal angeschaut
und Mole ist auch klar...


ich hab gedacht es gäbe noch mehr Geheimtipps...



wo man die Boote leihen kann habe ich Dir per PM geschickt


----------



## Fischmansfriend (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Brandung Eckernförde Ende Juli*

bin zu der Zeit auch mal wieder in Ecktown. Also ein Boot bekommst Du bei Angeln & Meer, ich glaube auch für € 35,- , jedenfalls war das letztes Jahr so. Aktuelle Preise kenn ich nicht, habe jetzt ein eigenes...
Vom Boot ist es vor dem Marinestützpunkt an der Nordseite der Bucht auf Dorsch ganz gut, einfach driften lassen. Butt geht da aber eher nicht. Hering geht, besonders bei länger anhaltendem Ostwind, auch immer noch.

Von Land aus:
Mole find ich nicht so toll, aber bei Ostwind sollte auf Hornhecht auch tagsüber was gehen. Ansonsten hinter der WTD am Südstrand/FKK-Strand, da könnte auf Butt und Dorsch abends noch was gehen, allerdings ist die Wassertemperatur wirklich schon etwas hoch. 
Nett ist es auch vor der Steilküste, aber nur bei entsprechender Wurfweite und reichlich Fussmarsch. Bei auflandigem Wind auch super für Hornis!

Viel Spass und Erfolg!

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## degl (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Brandung Eckernförde Ende Juli*

Es geht auch abends(spät) die Brücke vom Schönbergerstrand.
Sie ist ca. 250m lang und man hat dort nachrs Dorsche gefangen(im August....war dabei)nur war der Sommer im letzten Jahr nicht so extrem.....wenn es dieses Jahr auch so ist,dann kannst du es ruhig überall versuchen:m 

gruß degl


----------



## Plolo (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Brandung Eckernförde Ende Juli*

wow - danke Euch beiden #6 ! DAS sind die Informationen, die ich gesucht habe...

die Mole: ich habe letztes Jahr dort auch einige Fänge gesehen: tagsüber meist Heringe und an "billigen" Brandungsknüppel |kopfkrat kleine Dorsche in 40m Entfernung (höchstens)...was Abends und Nachts dort noch geschah habe ich keine Ahnung....

den Booteverleih kenne ich...habe ihn nur noch nicht in Anspruch genommen...sind auch ganz schöne Nussschalen...
aber 220€ die Woche ist schon ok..

darf man denn am Marinesützpunkt überhaupt angeln ? wahrscheinlich schon nur anlegen eben nicht ! hast Du da gepilkt oder doch mit Naturködern...


Brücken wie am Schönebergerstrand werde ich genauesten in Augenschein nehmen !


danke Euch noch mal !!|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Fischmansfriend (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Brandung Eckernförde Ende Juli*

Ich habe beides versucht, Natürköder geht wesentlich besser, aber nur Wattis, keine Ringler. Allerdings haste bei Naturköder recht viele Nemos, also am besten min. 1/0 er Haken.
Vor der Mole des Marinehafens darfste angeln, Sperrgebite sind mit gelben Tonnen mit rotem Kreuz gekennzeichnet. Eins ist vor der WTD, eins hinter dem Marinehafen und eins bei Aschau (davor gut auf Butt)
Gut ist es vom Boot auch an der Grenze des Sperrgebiets vor der WTD, denn da liegen keine Netze. Bei entsprechendem Wind 
ist aber das beste einfach eine Drift quer über die Bucht auf Höhe des Marinestützpunktes, da gibt es wohl nach hörensagen irgendeine Rinne (die ich auch nie finde, da ich keinen Fischfinder habe). Du kannst bei Angeln und Meer übrigens auch nen Fischfinder mieten! Die bessere Beratung bekommst Du aber m.E. bei dem Angelladen in der Bachstrasse.

Biste von 22-29.07 da? in der Woche mach ich da auch Urlaub. Vielleicht sehen wir uns mal an der Mole oder auf dem Boot. 
Im übrigen kann ich Dir nur empfehlen, wenn Du die ganze Woche Angeln willst, Wattis für die einzelnen Tage zu bestellen, sonst wird es eng! Die legen sich nicht mehr so viel auf Lager, weil Sie grad viel entsorgen mussten.


----------



## Plolo (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Brandung Eckernförde Ende Juli*

Hi !

ja ich bin vom 17.7. - 6.8. dort oben ! wir sehen uns bestimmt !
mit dem Angelködervorbestellen - das ist echt ein guter Tipp !
und angeln (wenn vom Strand aus) geht ja eh nur Abends...dann habe ich genug ZTeit für meine familie tagsüber  

ich versuche mir gerade ein Boot zu "organisieren"  damit ich in Zukunft die teuren Charterkosten sparen ann !!!
Hast Du vom Boot mit Wattis probiert oder mit Pilker ???



was sind Nemos ?|kopfkrat 


viele Grüsse
urlaubsreifer Plolo


----------



## Fischmansfriend (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Brandung Eckernförde Ende Juli*

Hab in der Zeit auch ne FeWo gemietet und bin mit Frau und Kiddies da, kann also leider auch nur abends zum Angeln, oder früh morgens. Tagsüber ist eher Strand angesagt und vielleicht mal ne Stunde Hornis von der Mole. Hab das mit Deinem Boot schon gesehen, meine Nussschale ist 3.2 m lang und hat nen 4 PS AB, das reicht für die Eckernförder Bucht bei wenig Wind völlig aus. Solltest Dir aber nen Treibanker zulegen und nicht bei stärkerem West oder Südwestwind raus. Ich angele lieber mit Naturköder vom Boot, aber eine Pilkrute mit einem Beifänger oder einem vorgeschaltetem Heringsvorfach nehme ich auch immer mit, muss man halt testen. Wasertiefe solle aber derzeit eher 12m und mehr betragen.

Nemo's sind kleine Fische, wie im gleichnamigen Film und sind somit untermassig.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Plolo (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Brandung Eckernförde Ende Juli*

das mit dem Boot denke ich werde ich lassen...
ich habe eine Möglichkeit gesucht um die 220€ pro Woche (bei 3 Wochen 660€) zu sparen, aber da ich zu wenig davon verstehe, werde ich es wohl nicht machen...
díe Boote, die die dort vermieten sind auch sehr extreme Nusschalen...


ich werde eine Rute mit Pilker bestücken und eine für Naturköder zurechtmachen
an einer wird es schon klappen...

Hornis ? ob dann noch welche in Fangbaren Grössen da sind ?
ein paar Würfe auf Heringe will ich auch machen - wollte schon immer mal selber welche einlegen


----------



## Fischmansfriend (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Brandung Eckernförde Ende Juli*

Hornis gehen bei Ostwind sicher, sowohl vom Boot aus als auch von der Mole dann auch in guten Grössen. Am besten mit Sbirolino oder Wasserkugel, 1m Vorfach und langsam schleppen.


----------



## Plolo (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Brandung Eckernförde Ende Juli*

 erst ein paar Heringe als Köfis fischen, dann kleinschneiden und die Hornis können kommen:q 


mal sehen wie weit ich von der Mole mit einem Gewaltwurf kommen werde...die Dorsche dort wurden trotzdem immer sehr weit draussen gefangen...


hoffentlich gibt es noch ein paar Heringe...soweit ich weiss sind die schon Richtung Norwegen unterwegs


----------



## Fischmansfriend (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Brandung Eckernförde Ende Juli*

Ich war am Samstag wieder mit dem Boot draussen. 2 massige Dorsche und 2 Nemos, das war etwas mau. Von Hering war nichts zu sehen. Bekommste aber im Nordseegeschäft am Jungfernstieg, am besten gleich ins Gefrierfach, dann hält er sich länger und hält dann auch besser am Haken.
Willst Du jetzt ganz aufs Boot verzichten oder nur keins mehr kaufen? Wie gesagt, Mole ist m.E. nicht so doll, aber nachts könntest Du am Molenkopf weit draussen Glück haben.


----------



## Plolo (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Brandung Eckernförde Ende Juli*

Hi

nein ich werde es auf alle Fälle vom Boot probieren !!!
nur werde ich mir eines leihen oder vor Ort eines kaufen


warst Du vor dem Marinestützpunkt ?


----------



## Fischmansfriend (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Brandung Eckernförde Ende Juli*

Ja, direkt vor der Aussenmole.





			
				Plolo schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> nein ich werde es auf alle Fälle vom Boot probieren !!!
> nur werde ich mir eines leihen oder vor Ort eines kaufen
> ...


----------



## Plolo (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Brandung Eckernförde Ende Juli*

sorry dass ich nochmals nachfrage:

Natürköder oder Pilker ?



Da ich in 1,5 Wochen losfahre bin ich schon soooooo aufegeregt..:l :l :l


----------



## Fischmansfriend (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Brandung Eckernförde Ende Juli*

1 Dorsch auf schlanken Hansen Flash, blau-weiss, 28g
den Rest auf Naturköder.


----------



## Plolo (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Brandung Eckernförde Ende Juli*

so: die ersten 5 Bootsangeltage sind vorüber und der Fang in der 26m tiefen (!) Rinne kann sich sehen lassen, einige Dorsche bis 4kg, massenweise Nemos, bestimmt 50 Heringe, einige Makrelen (ca. 40cm) und Köhler und einige Hornhechte (die auf einen Neon-orangen Pilker gebissen haben)

und da unser Boot leider kein Licht hatte, mussten wir bei Einbruch der Dunkelheit dann auch die Segel streichen...

kurz vor der Dunkelheit waren die Dorschschwärme dann auch dauerhaft da und es folgte Biss auf Biss

Beste Fangplätze: Campingplatz vor Wabs an der gelben Tonne und dann bis Marinehafen driften lassen (bei Ostwind)
Ankern ist auch möglich, auch wenn sich unser Anker einmal in einem Muschelbesetzten Autoreifen festsetzte und ich jetzt weiss wo mein Bizeps ist...(denn aus 22m Tiefe so ein schweres "Ding" hochzuholen war kein Spass)


vor der Eckernförder Mole ist das Wasser ca. 10m tief !
also ideale Bedingungen für den Sommer


ab morgen probiere ich den Strand aus...mache aber erst mal ein paar Wurfübungen ohne Haken...

Fazit: Eckerförde im Sommer ist eine Reise wert (v.a. vom Boot oder Mole aus)


PS: das Boot hat pauschal 35€/Tag (bei 5 Tagen noch Rabatt - ich glaube insgesamt 145€ !) gekostet und einen halbvollen Benzinkanister wurde uns direkt mitgegeben..weitere Kosten (ausser Kanister zwischendurch auffüllen) entstanden uns nicht...


----------



## degl (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Brandung Eckernförde Ende Juli*

@Plolo,

kannst du mir mal per PN die Anschrift deines Bootsverleihers durchgeben

gruß degl


----------



## Fischmansfriend (1. August 2006)

*AW: Brandung Eckernförde Ende Juli*

Glückwunsch, da hast Du ja ganz gut gefangen!

26m? warst Du weiter draussen oder wo hast Du diese Rinne gefunden?
Bez. der 22 m an der gelben Tonne, meinst Du da wirklich den Campingplatz Waabs (mind 3 km hinter der Marine) oder den direkt neben der Marine an der ersten grossen gelben Tonne?




			
				Plolo schrieb:
			
		

> so: die ersten 5 Bootsangeltage sind vorüber und der Fang in der 26m tiefen (!) Rinne kann sich sehen lassen, einige Dorsche bis 4kg, massenweise Nemos, bestimmt 50 Heringe, einige Makrelen (ca. 40cm) und Köhler und einige Hornhechte (die auf einen Neon-orangen Pilker gebissen haben)
> 
> und da unser Boot leider kein Licht hatte, mussten wir bei Einbruch der Dunkelheit dann auch die Segel streichen...
> 
> ...


----------



## gerwinator (1. August 2006)

*AW: Brandung Eckernförde Ende Juli*

moin,
petri zu deim fang und dem weitreichendem spektrum der fischarten :m 

aber köhler hier inna kieler bucht? oh man... man lernt nie aus :q


----------



## Fischmansfriend (1. August 2006)

*AW: Brandung Eckernförde Ende Juli*

war die Eckernförder Bucht, aber dennoch, ich tippe mal eher auf Wittling, denn die werden dort derzeit reichlich gefangen...


----------



## Christian0815 (1. August 2006)

*AW: Brandung Eckernförde Ende Juli*

Joo,Glückwunsch zu den fängen:m
Wir waren 14 Tage auf Camping Grönwohld und da haben die Petrijünger auch gute fänge gehabt.
Und ich hatte kein Boot:c:c
Grütz Chris


----------



## gerwinator (1. August 2006)

*AW: Brandung Eckernförde Ende Juli*

@Fischmansfriend



> war die Eckernförder Bucht, aber dennoch, ich tippe mal eher auf Wittling



also ich hab grad auf meine landkarte geschaut...  ich seh kieler bucht als überbegriff für förde, eckf bucht und so...:q  egal.. |wavey: 

ich denk auch das sich weniger ein schwarm köhler verirrt hat, waren wohl wittlinge


----------



## Fischmansfriend (2. August 2006)

*AW: Brandung Eckernförde Ende Juli*

Spalter!|supergri  |wavey: 
 Aber da ich auch ein kleiner Spalter bin:
unter Stadtplandienst.de findest Du Kieler Bucht und Eckernförder Bucht als Bezeichnung der jeweiligen "Förden"....
:q


----------



## gerwinator (2. August 2006)

*AW: Brandung Eckernförde Ende Juli*

der eine siehts so, und der andre andersrum, und trotzdem meinen wir das selbe  

einigen wir uns auf beide haben recht? #h


----------



## Fischmansfriend (3. August 2006)

*AW: Brandung Eckernförde Ende Juli*

Klar, einigen wir uns auf Westliche Ostsee, Region Kiel-Eckernförde !
;-)


----------



## gerwinator (3. August 2006)

*AW: Brandung Eckernförde Ende Juli*

einverstanden #h


----------



## Plolo (4. August 2006)

*AW: Brandung Eckernförde Ende Juli*

sorry dass ich so spät mich erst wieder melde.....mein Urlaub ist jetzt vorueber     und ich habe wieder I-Net....


Ein Köhler war sicher dabei, die anderen waren Wittlinge (schmeckte auch anders ) ! 

Ich meine den Campingplatz neben der Marine, wenn Du weiter suedwärts also fast schon in der Torpedorinne schaust, ist das Wasser 26m tief...
ist auch auf der Seekarte so eingezeichnet

blöd das jetzt soviele Gewitter dawaren....

naja - beim nächsten Mal


PS: ich ziehe nach Rotenburg an der Wuemme um, von da sind es ja nur 2 Stunden bis Eckernförde...#h


----------



## spinnracer (5. August 2006)

*AW: Brandung Eckernförde Ende Juli*

Hallo,
fahre morgen los - tagsüber zu Claus auf die Simone und dann noch auf die Mole. Ausrüstung ist schon gepackt - wir kommen... Wer uns sucht wir uns finden... 
Sind noch Mefos da?


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. August 2006)

*AW: Brandung Eckernförde Ende Juli*



			
				Plolo schrieb:
			
		

> PS: ich ziehe nach Rotenburg an der Wuemme um, von da sind es ja nur 2 Stunden bis Eckernförde...#h




Das nenn ich Optimismuss! :q

Na dann mal willkommen "Fastnachbar"


----------



## Laggo (6. August 2006)

*AW: Brandung Eckernförde Ende Juli*

Moin Plolo,

Glückwunsch zu tollen fängen:m 


> Zitat von Plolo
> 
> 
> PS: ich ziehe nach Rotenburg an der Wuemme um, von da sind es ja nur 2 Stunden bis Eckernförde...



Da ist nur 10 Minuten von hier#6 
Da kannst Du dich gerne mal bei meinen 
onedaymefounddorschexpress anschließen!

@Kai

Warum waren wir eigentlich immer noch nicht zusammen los|kopfkrat 

Gruß Laggo


----------



## Plolo (6. August 2006)

*AW: Brandung Eckernförde Ende Juli*



			
				Laggo schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Plolo,
> 
> Glückwunsch zu tollen fängen:m
> 
> ...


 
Danke |supergri 

ich arbeite ab Dezember in Rotenburg und ziehe so 2-3 Tage vorher um...dann werde ich schleunigst meine Fischrprfung nachholen (Niedersachsen ist da doch besser als Hessen #) und fuer einen MefoDorschExpress bin ich immer zu haben !!!!! 

ausserdem fehlen mir in meinem Ostseefischspektrum noch MeFo, Platte und Lachs...   
(habe ja erst ganze 5 Tage in der Ostsee geangelt |smash: |smash: )

Bist Du in einem VErein ?





			
				Torsk_NI schrieb:
			
		

> Das nenn ich Optimismuss! :q
> 
> Na dann mal willkommen "Fastnachbar"


 
danke 
meine Eltern wohnen in Eckernförde....(bzw. Windeby) und bin dann doch häufiger da.....


----------



## Fischmansfriend (7. August 2006)

*AW: Brandung Eckernförde Ende Juli*

wenn es Dich nach Deinem Umzug dann häufer nach Ecktown verschlägt, dann können wir uns ja  mal  beim Brandungsangeln treffen oder ab  März zum Watfischen an der Steilküste....
Ab Weihnachten hab ich dann auch 'nen Fishfinder, dann weiss ich genau wo die Rinne ist!
;-)

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Plolo (7. August 2006)

*AW: Brandung Eckernförde Ende Juli*

#v #v #v ohja ohja ohjaaaaa#v #v #v 

|jump: |jump: |jump:


----------



## EckernTroll (7. August 2006)

*AW: Brandung Eckernförde Ende Juli*



			
				Fischmansfriend schrieb:
			
		

> Klar, einigen wir uns auf Westliche Ostsee, Region Kiel-Eckernförde !
> ;-)


Moin Männers

ich will mal 'n beten Klugscheeten:

Die *Kieler Bucht* ist eine Bucht der Ostsee. Im Süden und Westen wird sie von den Küsten Schleswig-Holsteins, im Südosten von der Insel Fehmarn und im Norden von den dänischen Inseln Als, Ærø und Langeland begrenzt. Aus ihr gehen noch vier weitere, wesentlich kleinere Buchten hervor, die verlängerte Meeresarme von der Kieler Bucht ins Festland darstellen: die *Kieler Förde*, die *Eckernförder Bucht*, die *Schlei* und die *Flensburger Förde*.
  Eine Unterbucht der Kieler Bucht ist die Hohwachter Bucht.
  Die Kieler Bucht ist durch den Fehmarnbelt (Kiel-Ostsee-Weg) und den Fehmarnsund mit der Mecklenburger- und der Lübecker Bucht verbunden.


----------



## gerwinator (8. August 2006)

*AW: Brandung Eckernförde Ende Juli*



> Aus ihr gehen noch vier weitere, wesentlich kleinere Buchten hervor



ok, quasi so wie ich gesagt hab |jump: 

mein zitat:


> ich seh kieler bucht als überbegriff für förde, eckf bucht und so


----------



## Fischmansfriend (8. August 2006)

*AW: Brandung Eckernförde Ende Juli*

Dat war man nich nur'n beten, sünnern bannig veel klogscheeten!
:m 
Ok Ok, ich geben mich geschlagen....:c 
Ab jetzt gehe ich nur noch in der Kieler Bucht angeln!:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. September 2006)

*AW: Brandung Eckernförde Ende Juli*



Laggo schrieb:


> @Kai
> 
> Warum waren wir eigentlich immer noch nicht zusammen los|kopfkrat
> 
> Gruß Laggo




Moooooin!

Oh shit den Eintrag hab ich ja noch garnicht gelesen...
verdammte Arbeit :q

Ich bin vom 30.09.-07.10. in SH unterwegs. 
Wenn Du Zeit und Lust hast könnte man da was starten?!

Das kleine Böötchen vom TdM hab ich noch 
also alles kein Problem :q


----------

